# 65 body mounts



## dynomite (Sep 1, 2014)

My 65 factory Tempest service manual shows a different body mount bushing at the #3 location than the rest of the mounts. All the mount kits in the different catalogs show them to all be the same. Will they work ok? Its a 65 convertible


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

If the #3 location is the passenger side mount just behind the cross-member, my frame had a smaller hole there than the rest. The body mount kit did not have a smaller bushing. I ended up taking a die grinder and expanding the hole to fit the bushing that came with the kit.

Hope this helps.

Allan


----------



## dynomite (Sep 1, 2014)

The #3 mount is under the door. The picture in the manual shows the bushing in the center of the insulator to be bell shaped at the top to clear a T nut at the bottom of the body.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Is this smaller door body mount hole common? My 67 has the same thing. I haven't purchased my bushing kit yet, but I am sure I will have the same problem. 

One other note. The original bushing did not have a bolt. It was more like a bushing rest. There is a corresponding cage nut for that hole in the body, but no bolt was used. 

I hate cutting on my frame any more than I have to. I am already doing a bad enough job on my rear body mount repair.:banghead:


----------



## dynomite (Sep 1, 2014)

The 65 has 14 body mounts and all of them have bolts that go through the rubber mounts from the frame to the body. At the #3 location the bolts are a little shorter and the metal sleeve is shaped a little different due to the type of nut that is used at that location. This info comes from the factory chassis manual I have. I was wondering if the after market mount kits will work ok. All the rubbers and bushings look to be the same shape.


----------

